# Path to Lightroom camera profiles



## jbi (Jun 15, 2010)

I have downloaded the x-rite DNG profile manager only to find it doesn't show any profiles on my system.

The unchangeable default path is ": C:\Documents and Settings\&lt;username&gt;\Application Data\Adobe\CameraRaw\CameraProfiles." however my camera profiles are stored in directories under “C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Application Data\Adobe\CameraRaw\CameraProfiles”. CameraProfiles contains these directories “_MACOSX, Adobe Standard” and “Camera”.

I am in contact with x-rite support over this and received this:

"Got feedback from US team… the directory Documents and Settings\&lt;username&gt;\Application Data\Adobe\CameraRaw\CameraProfiles seems indeed to be the usual location for the profiles (on my computer, too, by the way). Unfortunately this cannot be changed in the current version."


I've tried a couple of phone-a-friends to compare my settings with theirs and found all have the camera profiles in the same place as mine (under All Users) but before replying would like to get a larger sample. Would a few people running Windows XP and Lightroom 2.x or 3 check their camera profile path and let me know.

The application data folder is hidden so you will have to show hidden files and folders under tools-&gt;folder options-&gt; view if you haven't already done so.


Thanks

John


----------



## b_gossweiler (Jun 15, 2010)

John,

The LR/ACR shipped profiles are stored in
“C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Application Data\Adobe\CameraRaw\CameraProfiles”
but you can put "custom profiles" into
"C:\Documents and Settings\&lt;username&gt;\Application Data\Adobe\CameraRaw\CameraProfiles"
and they will be recognized by LR/ACR. This makes perfect sense to keep the ones installed with the software seperate from the ones built by users.

I have a set of untwisted profiles in my user-directory and have no problems with them.

Beat


----------



## jbi (Jun 15, 2010)

Thanks Beat, that makes sense.

John


----------

